# Porter Cable Table Saw review



## Alexandre (May 26, 2012)

I have a Bosch 4100-9…


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Thanks for the review AJ I'm glad it's working out for you.


----------



## Grandpa (Jan 28, 2011)

Good review


----------

